# 6.5 Creemoor Regret?



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

So I got back into big game hunting in 2018 and decided to buy myself my own gun in 2019 and double down on Elk and the occasional Idaho Bear since it's an OTC tag. I also wanted to shoot yotes, and if I could draw a deer tag, then deer. I was seduced by the 6.5 Creedmoor for all those reasons, that I could go up and down the game ladder effectively, sadly I haven't had any luck with Big Game, but did get a couple Yotes with it. Now though, after seeing debates on here and constantly going down the Rabbit Hole on blogs, vlogs, and shows, I think I have 6.5 regret. I also recently got a Ruger Ranch Rifle in 5.56 for coyotes. But am I crazy? or should I keep it? I can't afford to buy a lot of guns, so I would have to sell it to get a .308 like I want now (cursed Child Support).
It's a Ruger American with the 4-12x44 Crossfire combo, with the AI magazines. Ruger Model 26953


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bthewilde said:


> Now though, after seeing debates on here and constantly going down the Rabbit Hole on blogs, vlogs, and shows, I think I have 6.5 regret.


If your regret is based upon what you are reading on the internet rather than the performance you are experiencing yourself, then I'd say you are going about this entirely the wrong way! To be clear, I'm not arguing in favor of the 6.5 Creed. I'm simply saying your desire to keep or get rid of it should be based upon your own experiences with the gun, not what you read on the internet.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

For centuries people survived by killing animals with a rock, strapped to a stick, and flipped from another stick. Put a bullet where it counts and I don't think any big game animal in N.A. will know the difference.

FWIW - I shoot a 7mm-08, which is pretty similar to your 6.5 Creed. I've killed elk, deer, antelope, and caribou with it and never felt like I needed something bigger.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I definitely would not sell a 6.5 to get a 308 ... if you want a 30 cal rifle, get it in a long case, 30-06 / 300Win / 300Wby etc.

6.5 will work fine for deer... heck 243's have killed more total deer than 6.5's will over the next 20 years, and that's 6mm.

IMO people really got caught up in the hype over a new snazzy caliber and went nuts jumping on board. But a closer look at ballistics data, a 7mm08 edges it out for hunting. But its not like the 6.5 is that far behind. Use a premium bullet and put them where they need to be and you will be fine for elk.

Save up, and eventually get a dedicated elk gun. Then you will have the spectrum covered.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

bthewilde said:


> So I got back into big game hunting in 2018 and decided to buy myself my own gun in 2019 and double down on Elk and the occasional Idaho Bear since it's an OTC tag. I also wanted to shoot yotes, and if I could draw a deer tag, then deer. I was seduced by the 6.5 Creedmoor for all those reasons, that I could go up and down the game ladder effectively, sadly I haven't had any luck with Big Game, but did get a couple Yotes with it. Now though, after seeing debates on here and constantly going down the Rabbit Hole on blogs, vlogs, and shows, I think I have 6.5 regret. I also recently got a Ruger Ranch Rifle in 5.56 for coyotes. But am I crazy? or should I keep it? I can't afford to buy a lot of guns, so I would have to sell it to get a .308 like I want now (cursed Child Support).
> It's a Ruger American with the 4-12x44 Crossfire combo, with the AI magazines. Ruger Model 26953


Every gun has limitations. Every. Gun. I think the trouble with the 6.5 CM is that it was marketed by the perfect gun. It is a good gun. There are other good guns. The recoil is minimal compared to larger calibers and it still kills elk. It doesn't have the thump power of other categories, but it does carry good energy with penetration. 

If you don't like the gun, get rid of it. If you like the gun. Keep it. 

If you can wait to get a dedicated elk gun, do it. Getting a suppressor is a good idea because that manages recoil and noise. I've shot big calibers and the thing I hated was the recoil. I don't like getting my fillings knocked out of my teeth. I don't like getting bruised and knowing a gun will hurt when I shoot it. Start to get flinchy when it counts. 

I bought a CM and I don't mind it at all. I've shot a cow elk with it and it went right down. Not much blood, but it didn't go more than 20 yards and I watched it the whole time. I've also shot elk with a .270, .30-06, and .338 Lapua (with suppressor). 

From a pure versatility standpoint, the 6.5 is more versatile than a 5.56. But 5.56 ammo is more affordable, and probably better for coyotes if that's what you're after- especially if you're selling pelts. 

Don't worry about the interwebs telling you you made a good or bad decision. There's opinions everywhere about everything.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

the 6.5 CM done well on the Moose.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

What exactly are you regretting about it? I completely agree with what Vanilla stated above. I bought a 6.5 Creedmoor back in 2020 and have since taken caribou, antelope and mule deer with it. It killed everything I shot at no problem! I love my Creedmoor, and plan to continue hunting with it. If you have had good experiences with yours, why get rid of it?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> the 6.5 CM done well on the Moose.


People in the old world have been killing swamp donkeys with the old 6.5x55 Swedish since it was invented.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You know... I was just thinking. 6.5CM pushes the same bullet virtually the same speed as the 6.5x55 Swedish. That means the same recoil, same trajectory, same energy ... same everything. So why is the 6.5CM suddenly such a big deal vs the 100 year old 6.5x55 swed?

Premium bullet availability certainly makes either cartridge just as capable on big game. Rifle and Ammo mfg's must be laughing their asses off right now as they roll in the money.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

People like the name 6.5 Creedmore better than 6.5 Swede I guess

But I think that the big thing is that the 6.5 Swede was not known that well here in the US until the 6.5 Creed came out and then people starting comparing them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> You know... I was just thinking. 6.5CM pushes the same bullet virtually the same speed as the 6.5x55 Swedish. That means the same recoil, same trajectory, same energy ... same everything. So why is the 6.5CM suddenly such a big deal vs the 100 year old 6.5x55 swed?
> 
> Premium bullet availability certainly makes either cartridge just as capable on big game. Rifle and Ammo mfg's must be laughing their asses off right now as they roll in the money.
> 
> -DallanC











The 6.5 Creedmoor Vs. the 6.5x55 Swedish


The 6.5 Creedmoor is a modern marvel and the 6.5x55 Swede has been around forever, yet their performance may be closer than you think.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> The 6.5 Creedmoor Vs. the 6.5x55 Swedish
> 
> 
> The 6.5 Creedmoor is a modern marvel and the 6.5x55 Swede has been around forever, yet their performance may be closer than you think.
> ...


Exactly. And from that article:



> I’ve never killed anything with a Creedmoor; I’ve slain a great many critters with the Swede. However, the two rounds shoot virtually the same bullets at nearly identical velocities, so there can’t be any difference.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> People like the name 6.5 Creedmore better than 6.5 Swede I guess
> 
> But I think that the big thing is that the 6.5 Swede was not known that well here in the US until the 6.5 Creed came out and then people starting comparing them.


I'm taking a wild guess, but I think the new factory 6.5CM cartridges are using some of the new more modern premium bullets that have higher SDs and great terminal ballistics. Something the older 6.5x55 cartridges dont quite have, or didnt until just recently anyway. 

Now for reloaders, they can put the same bullet, in either case. the 6.5x55 has a case volume of 57.9 gr H2O where the 6.5CM only holds 52.5 gr H2O. So a reloader using the 6.5x55 sweed is going to hold more powder. Add in +100 years of case production, it should be cheap to find supplies for.

No animal on the planet is going to know the difference in being hit with a 140gr bullet from either a 6.5 sweed or CM though.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> No animal on the planet is going to know the difference in being hit with a 140gr bullet from either a 6.5 sweed or CM though.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't know why, but that sentence just brought a big smile to my face!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

An elk guide friend of mine always says he's not concerned what they shoot, as long as they can shoot.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wouldn't switch because the internet says to, but I also firmly believe some people just won't fall in love with some calibers. 

I moved on from 30-06. I simply don't love them, and they are tried and true. On the flip, I just got into 308 last year and love them. Maybe that sounds weird to some...

I also don't like all these trendy rounds either. Especially with ammo selection..


The gun will perform but if you don't enjoy it or it's a mental blocker for you, either work through it or switch.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Irish Lad said:


> An elk guide friend of mine always says he's not concerned what they shoot, as long as they can shoot.


My elk guide friends call them pea shooters and don't love them.. but they care more about shot placement than caliber.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a believer in getting hunting guns you like to shoot. Then you are more apt to spend more time practicing and becoming really proficient. Too many guys pull a gun out of a closet, never even fire a shot to check zero and just go hunting. Some people who hunt hate to shoot, seems odd to me.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

6.5 creedmore is like a religion. It has it's followers, some or devote, others zealous. It has it's detractors, some dismissive, others as equally zealous as the followers. Speaking out against 6.5 creedmoor, I think is almost on par with criticizing "gods caliber" in handguns (45 ACP), or any one of Saint Brownings designs.

Trying to be objective, from my own research, which forms my own opinion, can you hunt elk or other large game with 6.5 creedmore? Yes, absolutely. Is it the best cartridge ever? Not really. It will work, _*within effective ranges*_ it will work about as well as a 308. Where I part with the 6.5 creedmoor following is long range shooting, and energy of the round. From what I read, it starts to loose steam after a certain range after which , i start wondering if the bullet will properly expand and cause the desired effect. Aka "knock down power". Does it have a great BC, less wind drift and elevation drop then say a 308? HELL YES. I't's pretty close to a 270, but again it loses energy, around the range a 308 starts to really drop hard, if i remember correctly. So it's sixes really.

Where the 6.5 creedmor REALLY shines, is long range target shooting, which is what it was originaly designed for. Plan on shooting steel at 1000 or more yards? Then it's 6.5 all day, every day. Elk at 300 yards instead of a 308? That's debatable I think. Yeah both can do it, but that isn't where the 6.5 shines. Unless your rocking a membership in long range shooters of Utah or into some type of competitive long range target shooting, then what's the point?

I viewed this in terms of "max effective hunting range" *and *ammo availability.

Of course now that I've opened my yap, someone from the church of 6.5 will say they've dropped a moose at 800 yards with a 12 MPH crosswind, or something like that with a 143 gr barnes bullet. Yeah, that's fine, happy for ya, but I spent way too long beating my head against the wall on the subject.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Of course now that I've opened my yap, someone from the church of 6.5 will say they've dropped a moose at 800 yards with a 12 MPH crosswind, or something like that with a 143 gr barnes bullet. Yeah, that's fine, happy for ya, but I spent way too long beating my head against the wall on the subject.


It wasn't a moose. It was a yeti. I have pics. 😂 🤣


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not that it matters, but the only reason to shoot a moose at 800 yards with anything is to say you did. There is absolutely no NEED. I can't think of anyone being able to justify not getting close to a moose.
I'll sit down now and shut up.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Wifes moose was not 800 yrds. Only 30 yrds neck shot. Placement, placement, Placement.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Decide how much energy you want to deliver down range and then decide what caliber and bullet design (designed to function correctly for your purpose) will make said delivery the most accurately. Then after you have all this info in hand and you add it all up, bingo, you got killing power. Now, a note on "knock down power"... there is much to be said about physically pushing an animal off it's feet. I know "dead is dead"... yeah, tell that to the guy that is standing over a dead elk that just ran 300 yards down to the bottom of a steep canyon before it dropped over dead. As Elmer Keith always said "use enough gun".

Not to say that the 6.5 CM isn't an ok caliber, but the fact remains that many of you bought it because you where seduced by clever marketing rather than clever research.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to say that the 6.5 CM isn't an ok caliber, but the fact remains that many of you bought it because you where seduced by clever marketing rather than clever research.


I actually did a lot of clever research. One thing that wasn't as available that would have significantly changed my decision was the availability and cost of suppressors. I would have certainly gone a different route when I purchased my 6.5 CM if suppressors were more readily available and as affordable as they are now. I wanted a caliber that my kids could shoot an elk with and not get their teeth knocked out with recoil and then hate shooting. It delivers enough of what I need in most circumstances to buy it. Suppressors are great recoil reducers, which means I could buy a whole lot more gun and oomph and reduce the recoil and noise, which is a significant factor for young shooters. 

Was there marketing involved? Yes. But marketing impacts all of us in every facet of our life. Those who say otherwise are foolish. 

But I understand the point you're making. It is and was a trendy, cool gun. I'm an avid hunter and not a dedicated shooter. I shoot enough to be accurate and know where the bullet is going to hit before I pull the trigger. I'm not a huge 6.5 CM apologist and groupie either. I actually have very little allegiance or care about it or many other calibers. Is it the gun of all guns? Nope. But no one gun is the gun of all guns. There are a lot of really good calibers that are wonderful general use guns, but all have drawbacks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My biggest problem with the 6.5 CM is that it is a great long range target rifle and not a even a good long range hunting rifle. 

By the time that 143 grain bullet reaches a animal at 400+ yards it has slowed down considerably and while it will still punch a hole through a target or ring a bell it is going to start to have problems dropping a elk and possibly a deer. But that deer would be a lot easier than the elk due to its thinner skin, but hit it in the shoulder and that deer is going to go a long ways before it dies.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Get a 300win mag and forget the rest!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

“Knock down power” as in literally knocking an animal down is something of a myth, in my opinion.

Here is an anecdote. I was cow elk hunting, snuck into a large herd to a distance of about 75 yards. I shot a cow standing just slightly quartered away, but nearly broadside. It was a good hit, right through the vitals. The herd exploded and ran every which direction, my cow didn’t drop. She ran along the ridge about 100 yards behind some trees where I couldn’t see her. A walked around the other side of her and there she was, 5 minutes later still on her feet with an exit hole the size of my fist. Another neck shot ended it, but that shot went right through the vitals, destroyed the back portion of her opposite front shoulder, and left a giant exit wound and blood like the most gorey murder scene you’ve ever watched. She was still on her feet and had moved a ways away.

Regardless of caliber and bullet, and sometimes even with a good shot, elk are tough and don’t easily die. Not sure what the result would have been with my 7mm, 7mm-08 or your 6.5 CM. I’m guessing a dead elk regardless.

PS- this was with a 338 win mag and a 225 grain Barnes TTSX bullet. You don’t get much more “knock down power” than that. It took two at fairly close range to “knock her down.” She was a dead elk on her feet prior to the second shot though. I was glad she ran along the ridge and not down into the canyon with most of the rest of the herd.


----------



## rijoh2000 (Nov 6, 2021)

Critter said:


> My biggest problem with the 6.5 CM is that it is a great long range target rifle and not a even a good long range hunting rifle.
> 
> By the time that 143 grain bullet reaches a animal at 400+ yards it has slowed down considerably and while it will still punch a hole through a target or ring a bell it is going to start to have problems dropping a elk and possibly a deer. But that deer would be a lot easier than the elk due to its thinner skin, but hit it in the shoulder and that deer is going to go a long ways before it dies.


This is definitely true when using factory loaded ammo. That said, if you reload you can get a lot more out of any gun or load it with less when the kids are shooting. There are a lot of high BC bullets and powders that can get you out further. Bullets like the Nosler 150 grain long range accubond, the 140 grain Accubond, the 140 grain Partition. Powders like 6.5 Staball, Superformance, and RL16. Here are the ballistics for a Creed using the Berger 156 grain EOL over RL26 powder (max load).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> “Knock down power” as in literally knocking an animal down is something of a myth, in my opinion.
> 
> Here is an anecdote. I was cow elk hunting, snuck into a large herd to a distance of about 75 yards. I shot a cow standing just slightly quartered away, but nearly broadside. It was a good hit, right through the vitals. The herd exploded and ran every which direction, my cow didn’t drop. She ran along the ridge about 100 yards behind some trees where I couldn’t see her. A walked around the other side of her and there she was, 5 minutes later still on her feet with an exit hole the size of my fist. Another neck shot ended it, but that shot went right through the vitals, destroyed the back portion of her opposite front shoulder, and left a giant exit wound and blood like the most gorey murder scene you’ve ever watched. She was still on her feet and had moved a ways away.
> 
> ...


I've shot over a dozen head of elk and several large African plains game with my .340 Weatherby shooting 225 grain TTSX at 3000 fps and out of all of them I have only had one even come close to knocking it off of it's feet and that was a kudu. He staggered around a bit and my PH who was watching told me to shoot it again just as it fell to the ground, in all about 5 seconds had elapsed. We found that the heart was in shreds when it was cleaned.



rijoh2000 said:


> This is definitely true when using factory loaded ammo. That said, if you reload you can get a lot more out of any gun or load it with less when the kids are shooting. There are a lot of high BC bullets and powders that can get you out further. Bullets like the Nosler 150 grain long range accubond, the 140 grain Accubond, the 140 grain Partition. Powders like 6.5 Staball, Superformance, and RL16. Here are the ballistics for a Creed using the Berger 156 grain EOL over RL26 powder (max load).
> 
> View attachment 151003


Even with your hand loads that 156 grain Berger is loosing energy and elevation fast. The difference between 400 and 500 yards is 20 inches in drop and a 100 foot pounds of energy.

As I said it is a great paper puncher but on a animal I would keep my shots to 400 yards and less.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> As I said it is a great paper puncher but on a animal I would keep my shots to 400 yards and less.


Every gun has limitations. Know them and follow them, and then know your own and follow those. If so, you’ll be happy.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

DallanC said:


> I'm a believer in getting hunting guns you like to shoot. Then you are more apt to spend more time practicing and becoming really proficient. Too many guys pull a gun out of a closet, never even fire a shot to check zero and just go hunting. Some people who hunt hate to shoot, seems odd to me.
> 
> -DallanC





RandomElk16 said:


> I wouldn't switch because the internet says to, but I also firmly believe some people just won't fall in love with some calibers.
> 
> I moved on from 30-06. I simply don't love them, and they are tried and true. On the flip, I just got into 308 last year and love them. Maybe that sounds weird to some...
> 
> ...



I get placement, and since I am not such a successful hunter I think these two comments hit home the most for me. I would like to get a 300 win mag eventually, but for now I am limited income wise from what I can buy and would need to sell this one to get either a .308 or a 300 win mag. But I feel that I am not in love with it, plus it's fun to stir the pot here and see everyone's opinions! When I hunted with my Ex-Fatherinlaw I would use his .308 so I am very familiar with them and how they perform. Plus I would like to group guns around a caliber, so switching to the .308 would eventually allow me to grab an M1A and build and AR-10 in .308. I think I have made up my mind, just going to figure out the best way to sell, if anyone is interested they can drop me a line. 
Thanks for the advice and tips ya'll!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bthewilde said:


> I get placement, and since I am not such a successful hunter


Lets stop right here. "successful hunter", do you mean you cannot find game? or you cannot kill game? Do you wound / loose game? For the former, thats just field experience learned over time. I'm 1000x more effective as a hunter now than when i was in my 20s. For the latter, thats just trigger time learning the gun... whatever gun, and being proficient. Also, learning to control that adrenaline (ie: buck fever).

Those are distinctly different things. I have zero doubt you can have a long and productive hunting career with a 6.5CM.

Re-reading through this thread, it seems like its CM bashing, but in reality its not. 6.5CM is a fine medium game weapon (deer / antelope / caribou / spike/cow elk). I do think a bigger caliber is better for big mature bull elk and moose.

For alot of us, when looking at 6.5CM we just ask "why?". What gap did it cover? what new ground did it break? Its only slightly less capable than two other near identical cartridge's. But those other cartridge's are well proven for hunting, so its only fair to believe the 6.5CM is just as capable.

But, people buy new stuff for hype or whatever. I had several co-workers sell their current iphones to pay $700 more to get a white iphone when they first came out. Same model phone as they had, it was just now offered in white. And they shelled out lots of $$$ for it. (and it was idiotic those that then put a cover on it... lol).

Bottom line... again. I wouldn't be in a hurry to sell your CM just yet. 

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

We all have a few good anecdotes about our hunts...one time I shot a nice bull 7 times right in the chest with a 270Win(East Canyon area with a Colt Sauer at about 175 yards, around 1975ish). With each hit he'd simply hump up and grunt as if to tell his little haram "I am OK ladies, just keep on grazin". Finally, scratching my head, I watched him trot up over the top of the ridge about 30 yards and out of sight. When I got up to him, not far from were he disappeared, there he lay, dead as the proverbial door knob. Went on to shot four more elk with that rifle. 
Just counted them all up and in total I've shot elk with 9 different calibers ranging from 6mm Rem to 45-90 Win. Most were one shot kills, none ran to far and some dropped on the spot. But at the end of the day, give me a .338Win.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I see a lot of different calibers used on the mountain for deer and elk. I debated using my 6.5CM on my elk hunt this November but ultimately decided to go with my 300WSM. I do love shooting my CM but it's been mostly at distant targets... I would certainly have no issue on using it on a cow or spike elk, deer, antelope, etc.. 

I've got a few rifles but have debated getting a .308 of late just due to bullet availability. I don't reload at this point so I am dependent on available factory ammo. Seems to me that .308s are literally everywhere now where until Tuesday, I had not seen a box of 6.5CM ammo on any shelf for months.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

As always, people have one bad experience and shout it from the rooftops. I am one of those people, but I will not shout it from the rooftops. It was most likely the ammunition, but still left a sour taste in my mouth.

In early December, I was down in Arizona chasing Coues Deer and we stumbled on a monster. We were able to get 445 yards from the bedded deer, and waited for an hour and a half for him to stand up. I have and have verified the ballistics out to 600 yards with my 6.5 Creedmoor using 135 gr Berger Hybrid Hunter bullets. I dialed to the correct distance, and let a shot go. Then a rodeo took place, I ended up firing 7 shots and thinking that I only connected 3 times (5th shot dropped the buck, 6th and 7th connected after he stood back up after 45 minutes). However, when I got up to the buck, there were three entry holes in the near shoulder, and holes in the offside shoulder with two entry holes in the neck going towards vitals. In the end, I connected with 5 of the 7 shots on the buck. 

Like I said, I know it was most likely the bullets but its hard to not think about the caliber as well. This is after watching my girlfriend dump 3 antelope and 2 mule deer between 200-400 yards, so I had plenty of confidence going into it. 

I have no doubt that it is a viable caliber and the girlfriend will continue to use it, most likely with different bullets. However, next year I will be taking a different rifle with a bit more "umph", just to keep my mind at ease.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I liken the 6.5CM to a super hot/super crazy girlfriend.
Everyone wants to try it out for a bit but just not sure it is the best decision for the long run…
And I own one (6.5, not crazy girlfriend).


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I have and have verified the ballistics out to 600 yards with my 6.5 Creedmoor using 135 gr Berger Hybrid Hunter bullets.


They were Berger bullets. That was the problem, in my opinion. I have seen far too many fail to perform as expected. 

As for the 6.5 creedmore- my daughter shot an xl mature mule deer in Colorado with one a couple years ago. I had a buddy offer us to use his Browning so my daughter didn't have to shoot one of our 280s. We went and practiced with both and I asked her which one she liked better. She said the 6.5 because she could see the target after the shot. Her buck took half a step after the shot and tipped over. Probably would have done the same thing with 100 cartridges when placed where she shot it- it was just that the recoil of the Creedmore gave her confidence. She has shot deer and elk with a 280 since , dumping them where they stood. Point is to use what you have and get to know how it performs- then go shoot stuff with it- 6.5 or other.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I was going to get a 6.5 CM and asked myself why... I have a 6.5-06 AI now, and it outperforms the "needmore", so, why??

If you like the rifle, keep it.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

I have a 6.5 needmoor in a Hells Canyon speed with a Leupold 3-9 VX2 on top. I wanted a lightweight gun for deer\spike hunting. I also needed a caliber that I can spot my own shots for when I'm hunting alone, and the 6.5 allows me to do that with a lightweight weapon.

So far I've taken one deer with it that I jumped out of his bed and ran across the draw. First shot hit a bit back but was able to track it through the scrub oak until it gave me another shot. Second shot I watched it drop in the scope. Would've been the same outcome with any of my other larger cartridge rifles. I was solo and he never left my scope once I got on him, not sure I would've been able to get back on him and track him through the scrub with a larger recoil where he left the sight picture.

I love shooting the caliber so much, I've been seriously considering a heavier LR dedicated rig. They are just a joy to shoot at the range.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I have several hunting rifles and use the 6.5cm quite a bit. When used within it's limitations it's a great caliber for deer and elk. It's also less expensive for me to load or buy ammo compared to my magnums.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BigT said:


> I've got a few rifles but have debated getting a .308 of late just due to bullet availability. I don't reload at this point so I am dependent on available factory ammo. Seems to me that .308s are literally everywhere now where until Tuesday, I had not seen a box of 6.5CM ammo on any shelf for months.


I want less ammo, said no one, ever. Just bought these over the last month or two (180 grain was available, so it's what I bought):









Also have 500 rounds of M80 ball arriving Monday hopefully.








Bulk 7.62x51mm For Sale - 147 Grain FMJ BT Ammunition in Stock by PMC X-TAC - 500 Rounds


Bulk 7.62x51mm Ammo In Stock by PMC - 147 Grain FMJ BT Ammunition by PMC For Sale Online at LuckyGunner.com - 500 Rounds




www.luckygunner.com





That's just new purchases over the last month or so, it's not counting what i'm already sitting on.

Like i said earlier "max effective hunting range" AND ammo availability.

Logistics, logistics, logistics. 308 is about common as 556, which is as common as toilet paper when everyones not making a run on it.

6.5 CM is the cool kid, the new hotness. Everyone wants the new hotness. I like having ammo, like TP.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's more ammo than I would ever shoot at game in a lifetime. I think I have reloaded so much in the last two years, my great great grandkids will still have ammo to use. I agree that one needs a "few" rounds around though.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'm a believer in getting hunting guns you like to shoot. Then you are more apt to spend more time practicing and becoming really proficient. Too many guys pull a gun out of a closet, never even fire a shot to check zero and just go hunting. Some people who hunt hate to shoot, seems odd to me.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm a little different than your description but I'm one of those people that hates to shoot but I always do check my zero before I go hunting. I rarely if ever miss anything I shoot at but I truly hate target practice.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Don’t listen to the 308 bashing and it’s the only cartridges on the shelves right now. 😉


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was within a day or two on pulling the trigger on a 6.5 cm but then COVID hit and things got real crazy, so I held off. Since then I've been thinking about getting a 6.5prc instead but now I'm leaning on getting a 280 akley improved instead. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I was within a day or two on pulling the trigger on a 6.5 cm but then COVID hit and things got real crazy, so I held off. Since then I've been thinking about getting a 6.5prc instead but now I'm leaning on getting a 280 akley improved instead. Decisions, decisions.


The 6.5 PRC sounds and looks pretty solid... But it's the ammo availability. I've heard some good stuff about the 280. Was on Gunbroker the other day... Plenty of ammo there. Just got to really open up the wallet to score there.


----------



## rijoh2000 (Nov 6, 2021)

Factory PRC ammo is pretty hard to come by but I've had much better luck finding 6.5 components than I have .284. The Nosler 150gr LRAB has been available off and on for the last 2 months. Same with the Berger 156 pops up all the time.

I have a 7mm RM and a 7mm SAUM and felt lucky to get some Barnes LRX 145 but anything bigger than that is a challenge. I've been looking for a few months.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I shoot 7mm-08 and it’s very similar to 6.5 and .270. If you’re within ethical shooting distance then they are all with similar trajectories to 300yards with similar grain weights so if you can’t shoot it then it’s good. If you follow websites and articles too much you’ll need to buy 2 of every rifle to feel better 😆 I recently bought a .270 to have more available ammo and it shoots identical to my 7mm-08 yet the bullet weights and my 200-300yard shots is so identical that no animal will know the difference. The only problem I have with 6.5 creed is the ammo is hard to find that I’ve seen, it’s even difficult to find 7mm-08 ammo that I want but with .270 I can find and have choice of weights and tips. 
If you can shoot it, find ammo and drag it around then keep it. If you still feel the need for another rifle then shop around for the next 6 months so you know what you want and possibly buy a used rifle so you can afford it and have it broke in already 🤷🏼‍♂️
308 there is lots of ammo and it’s the cheapest I just didn’t want one because my oldest brother swears by it for the last 25 years so I have to be the little brother and ignore him to make him mad to get a different caliber that I can argue with him about 😁


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

I would have buyers remorse if I purchased a 6.5 and didn’t wear a flat brim hat, have a man bun, drive a coal rolling rig with a 3,000 lb front bumper with a metal mulisha sticker in back window, live in mom’s basement, have a fat gf, and claim to listen to Hank Williams but get caught with Justin Bieber blazing on the radio.
So if you don’t fit the above description, sell it before you do.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ShedyGaGa said:


> I would have buyers remorse if I purchased a 6.5 and didn’t wear a flat brim hat, have a man bun, drive a coal rolling rig with a 3,000 lb front bumper with a metal mulisha sticker in back window, live in mom’s basement, have a fat gf, and claim to listen to Hank Williams but get caught with Justin Bieber blazing on the radio.
> So if you don’t fit the above description, sell it before you do.


Wait, what's wrong with Justin Bieber?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> Wait, what's wrong with Justin Bieber?


A WHOLE lot !!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I own a Tikka 6.5CM, love it.
My only regret is whoever started this thread left the ‘d’ out of the Creed.
That hurts…


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

ShedyGaGa said:


> I would have buyers remorse if I purchased a 6.5 and didn’t wear a flat brim hat, have a man bun, drive a coal rolling rig with a 3,000 lb front bumper with a metal mulisha sticker in back window, live in mom’s basement, have a fat gf, and claim to listen to Hank Williams but get caught with Justin Bieber blazing on the radio.
> So if you don’t fit the above description, sell it before you do.


My favorite rifle to shoot is my Tikka 6.5CM suppressed. I don't own a flat brim hat and if I was caught in one, like Happy Gillmore in reference to the golf pants, I'd have to kick my own a*^$^... Whacked a good coyote with it yesterday as a matter of fact... No man bun here, have my own house, work in a great job and own my own business.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

ShedyGaGa said:


> I would have buyers remorse if I purchased a 6.5 and didn’t wear a flat brim hat, have a man bun, drive a coal rolling rig with a 3,000 lb front bumper with a metal mulisha sticker in back window, live in mom’s basement, have a fat gf, and claim to listen to Hank Williams but get caught with Justin Bieber blazing on the radio.
> So if you don’t fit the above description, sell it before you do.


LOL I think the 6.5 stereotypes are funny, but they always come across as either projection or fragility with ones own masculinity. I mean, that is an oddly specific description. It's funny, but still weird.
I've never fully understood the hate for the 6.5, but I do love the memes and jokes.


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

Honestly, I don’t care what you shoot. I just like the easy play off the 6.5 because of what folks have hyped it up to be. I’m all about a good laugh and these threads put a smile on my face. Life is about being happy….so if it makes you laugh, then you’ve found yourself!

btw, excellent 6.5 memes!


----------



## ShedyGaGa (Oct 12, 2019)

Just noticed my Bieber post got nuked….tough crowd…tough crowd🤣


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

MrShane said:


> I own a Tikka 6.5CM, love it.
> My only regret is whoever started this thread left the ‘d’ out of the Creed.
> That hurts…


Sure looks like I did! And it took 3 pages and dozens of comments before anyone saw it. I am going to list it next week I believe.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

bthewilde said:


> Sure looks like I did! And it took 3 pages and dozens of comments before anyone saw it. I am going to list it next week I believe.


I would keep it.
Mine took out quite a few deer and my bear this season, all with one shot each.
I used the Barnes 127 LRX bullet.
Found the bullet on the far side of my bear in its shoulder. 
Bullet weighed 126 grains. I called Barnes and they said the ballistic tip weighs about one grain.
My wife laid out her buck with a single shot from the Tikka, did not recover that bullet.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

It dont matter what you shoot , as long as you can shoot it


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

7mm Reloaded said:


> It dont matter what you shoot , as long as you can shoot it


Probably the best advice of the entire thread.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Probably the best advice of the entire thread.
> 
> -DallanC





No regrets


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shane
It's cool you got your daughter a nice deer


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Irish Lad said:


> No regrets












All memes aside, it looks like you have one heck of a shooter in that rifle. Now we just need to see your 5 shot group.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

justismi28 said:


> Now we just need to see your 5 shot group.


LMAO... I was wondering when I saw that great group, if there was a meme that went something like: "Well, I'm old enough to remember when groups were 5 shots"

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

justismi28 said:


> All memes aside, it looks like you have one heck of a shooter in that rifle. Now we just need to see your 5 shot group.


It's actually my 20 year old grandson's group. I think he was 18 at the time. He almost always shoots 3 shot groups. He's really into long range shooting.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> Shane
> It's cool you got your daughter a nice deer


Good one Jerry, I set myself up for that one!
I will show her this thread tonight and I’m sure it will make her day.
While picking up decoys Saturday or Sunday night I heard an airboat out there revving up and I thought of you.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> LMAO... I was wondering when I saw that great group, if there was a meme that went something like: "Well, I'm old enough to remember when groups were 5 shots"
> 
> -DallanC


Me too. Here's one from this morning.
204 Ruger


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The reason why it was a 3 shot group was that the 4th and 5th shots were off of the target.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Years ago one my sons was into bench rest competition. He invited me to go to the range with him and break in a new barrel. He would clean and let me shoot. The last group I shot had 12 out of 15 inside a quarter. I'm pretty sure that is the best group I have ever shot. I seem to remember him saying they shot 5,10 and 15 shot groups in competition and had a moving backing card to ensure all shots were recorded. I was simply amazed at the groups they registered.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You aren't kidding. The worlds record for .50 cal is under 2" .... at 1000 yards.

Anyone ever watch the "King of 2 Miles" shooters? Thats some amazing marksmanship on display.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> You aren't kidding. The worlds record for .50 cal is under 2" .... at 1000 yards.
> 
> Anyone ever watch the "King of 2 Miles" shooters? Thats some amazing marksmanship on display.
> 
> -DallanC


Yea he graduated to ULR. I've been impressed. Pretty amazing what those guys can do. I was toying with it and asked him how much it would cost to get started. He said if it one of those "if you have to ask, you can't afford it" deals. I passed.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Some of you might enjoy this.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

So what's the definition of primitive again? LOL


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Well I sold it, bought what I was after so I am listing some ammo in the Trading Post.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Pm sent


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

bthewilde said:


> Well I sold it, bought what I was after so I am listing some ammo in the Trading Post.


What did you get ? Hope it’s a 308 or a 270 Win 😉


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

7mm Reloaded said:


> What did you get ? Hope it’s a 308 or a 270 Win 😉


I was after a Ruger Go Wild in 308 and I managed to find one for a good price. Very happy, it showed up today and it's perfect! Someday I'd like to buy something in Browning (Cadillac), but for now I am relegated to Ruger (Fords). 
-B


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

That’s a good looking rifle !


----------



## justiniwhicker (Dec 17, 2021)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Some of you might enjoy this.


Very nice gun.


----------

